# Dried Beef Cheese Ball



## Army Pam (Jul 18, 2006)

I am hoping someone can answer this question before Thursday when I intend to make the cheese balls.

The recipe I have is for an appitizer cheese ball and it calls for dried beef. Now does that mean the beef that comes in a jar that you find near the canned tuna and chicken, or the really thin lunch meat that you get in the cold case near the other pre-packaged lunch meat? Could really use the help. I am taking it to dinner on Friday and I need to know. Thanks. Pam


----------



## SharonT (Jul 18, 2006)

Is it the one with crushed pineapple and onion and green pepper?  
The dried beef in the little jar is what you need.


----------



## Army Pam (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi Sharon. I actually have 2 recipes, the base is cream cheese with cheddar, onion, horseradish, and of course the beef. I appreciate your help. I have one of those jars of beef in my pantry right now so I can go ahead and give it a try, thanks for the quick response. Pam


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 19, 2006)

I've seen "dried beef" both in the jars & in plastic packets in the lunch meat section.  I'd think you could use either one.


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 19, 2006)

But I think this recipe really calls for the jar, unless you are sure it is "dried beef".


----------



## Army Pam (Jul 19, 2006)

Here is the recipe I am planning on using. I also read someplace that you need to rinse the beef before using it, what's that about? 

*CHIPPED BEEF CHEESE BALL*


 ​ 
8 ounces soft cheddar cheese

 ​ 
8 ounces cream cheese

 ​ 
4 ounces *dried beef *

 ​ 
3 tablespoons horseradish 

chopped walnuts or pecans 

assorted *crackers* 



Chop *beef* into small pieces. 
Mix cream cheese& cheddar with hands, add beef & mix again. 
Put horseradish in strainer, drain well& add to *cheese* mixture. 
Shape into 2 balls& refrigerate overnight. 
Put chopped walnuts into plastic bag. 
Add a ball& press. 
Refrigerate until serving. 
Serve w/crackers


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 19, 2006)

I've always used the really thin beef thats in the package.  Personally, I've never seen any in a jar before.  Everyone I know that makes these around my area uses the packaged also.......I'm always questioning whats in the ones I taste to see what different ways they make them.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 19, 2006)

To answer the question about rinsing the dried beef that comes in the jar. The reason it needs to be rinsed is because it is very salty. I made the mistake once of using it without rinsing & I thought I was going to choke to death from all the salt.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 20, 2006)

The cheeseball recipe that I have calls for using the dried beef in the jar.  Here is a copy of my recipe, which is similar to yours. 

*Cheese Ball*

​
2 – 8 oz. packages cream cheese, softened
1 jar dried beef
4 tablespoons mayonnaise
6 green onions
Walnuts, finely chopped


Mix all ingredients together except for nuts.  Refrigerate mixture for two hours.  Form into 2 balls.  Roll in finely chopped nuts.  Serve with crackers.


----------



## Army Pam (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks guys for all of your help. I will be making the cheese ball tonight for tomorrows dinner at my sister in laws. Heading to the commissary after work and I will get a package of the beef since I already have a jar of the other. I guess I will decide when I go to make it which I will use. Thanks for the tip about rinsing the jared stuff, I would hate to go to all the trouble of making it and then not be able to eat it. I like salt, but I don't want so much I choke on it! Pam


----------



## Constance (Jul 20, 2006)

Either one will work, but I prefer the kind in the jar. I've never rinsed it though. I just don't add any other salt to the dish.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 20, 2006)

dried beef, gosh, I have not thought of that in a loooooong time.  My culinary challenged mother used to make a lot of dried beef gravy for the family.  I don't think she rinsed it either, but I can see the wisdom of that. We then used the jars for orange juice glasses, an early version of recycling I guess.


----------



## Army Pam (Jul 20, 2006)

I never would have thought of making gravy from the beef! We too had juice glasses growing up though, but they were from the Kraft "cheese" that came in the glasses. My sister and I would fight over who got one! I probably still have one or two in my own cupboard now.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 20, 2006)

Does  "dried beef gravy" =  "SOS" ?

Because I *love *that stuff! We used the packaged "Carl Buddig" brand beef for it.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 20, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Either one will work, but I prefer the kind in the jar. I've never rinsed it though. I just don't add any other salt to the dish.


 
Me, too!!  The dried beef in the jar does not seem to make the recipe too salty.


----------



## Army Pam (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, I made the cheese ball last night, we'll have it before dinner today. I ended up using the Budding packaged beef. My daughter's boyfriend called his mother and she said that is what she uses, so since I had both, I used that. Now since I still have the stuff in the jar I guess I will be making another one. Also my recipe called for 3 TABLESPOONS of horseradish and that seemed excessive. His Mom told me she uses 3 tsp. at most, so I used 2! I guess we will see tonight, wish me luck. Out of town guests from CA will be sampling it. Pam


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 21, 2006)

Cheeseballs are so flexible that a little 'jiggling' of the ingredients won't affect it, I'm sure.

I used to serve that, also...and everyone enjoyed it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 21, 2006)

crewsk said:
			
		

> To answer the question about rinsing the dried beef that comes in the jar. The reason it needs to be rinsed is because it is very salty. I made the mistake once of using it without rinsing & I thought I was going to choke to death from all the salt.


 
My Ex used to mix that stuff with canned tomato soup and serve it over toast.  It was a nostalgia food for her so any rational discussion of how good it was or was not could not occur.  I couldn't gag it down.  And, yes, the salt was overpowering.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 22, 2006)

Army Pam said:
			
		

> Here is the recipe I am planning on using. I also read someplace that you need to rinse the beef before using it, what's that about?
> 
> *CHIPPED BEEF CHEESE BALL*
> 
> ...


 *eats cheeseballs right off of computer screen*


----------



## mudbug (Jul 22, 2006)

Where do y'all shop?  I've never seen dried beef in a *jar*.  I thought it had always been in those little bags by Budig.


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 22, 2006)

It has been my experience that the pkg of dried beef is 'formed' sliced meat while the jar is actual slices of the beef.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 22, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Where do y'all shop? I've never seen dried beef in a *jar*. I thought it had always been in those little bags by Budig.


 
Mudbug, check out this link http://www.answers.com/topic/chipped-beef It shows it in the jar.


----------



## Army Pam (Jul 24, 2006)

Just thought I would update you guys. Took the cheese ball to dinner on Friday, everyone said it was good, and I liked it, so that was all that mattered in the end I guess! I used the refrigerated beef, and 3 tsps. of drained horseradish, (NOT the 3 tablespoons the recipe called for). I still have some cream cheese and cheddar cheese left over, AND a jar of beef, so I may try it that way sometime this week. Just to see the difference. All this time I never knew that SOS used the beef in the jar, not sure what I thought it was, but never that!  Pam


----------



## SharonT (Jul 24, 2006)

Glad your cheese ball was a success.  My mil used to make baked chicken dish with the beef in a jar.  She took boneless chicken breasts, added a slice of onion atop each, then a slice of the "beef in a jar", then wrapped with bacon, put in casserole and added a mixture of cream of mushroom soup and sour cream... It was actually pretty tasty.


----------



## caliloo (Oct 28, 2006)

Glad your recipe turned out well, and yes it is always fun to try the variations. 

I am amazed that everyone buys either the package or the jar. Both are okay in my opinion, but not nearly as good as the stuff at the deli. The deli counter at my grocery has "air dried beef" that I order Chipped. 

Oh - it is AWESOME! Not salty at all, just a really good beefy flavor. 

If you have an opportunity, check at your deli counter and see if they have the air dried beef too... you will be AMAZED at the difference!

Alexa


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 28, 2006)

could you substitute Bacon Bits instead? the sort you put on some salads or baked potatoes.
I`ve never seen dried beef in the UK


----------



## Army Pam (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm sure you could use bacon bits, in fact that sounds pretty good.  Are you able to get the packaged lunch meat in the UK that is really really thin?  That's what I ended up using anyway.  You could even use the ham lunch meat also.  Like someone else said, with the cheese ball you can go from the basic recipe and just add what sounds good to you.  The cream cheese is the base and main ingredient.


----------



## aeyla (Nov 14, 2006)

Army Pam said:
			
		

> Just thought I would update you guys. Took the cheese ball to dinner on Friday, everyone said it was good, and I liked it, so that was all that mattered in the end I guess! I used the refrigerated beef, and 3 tsps. of drained horseradish, (NOT the 3 tablespoons the recipe called for). I still have some cream cheese and cheddar cheese left over, AND a jar of beef, so I may try it that way sometime this week. Just to see the difference. All this time I never knew that SOS used the beef in the jar, not sure what I thought it was, but never that!  Pam


 
Oh man when she said her mother made the gravy with the beef in the jar I was going to ask if her mother called it SOS also!!!! the gravy over toast mmm I actually loved that as a kid!!! I have never made it but I may have to just to see if I would still like it. The cheese ball sounds great, I am getting great ideas for the holidays!!!


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 15, 2006)

I haven't had SOS in years----- I love it too, will have to find a recipe for it now.  Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 16, 2006)

*Special*



			
				Constance said:
			
		

> Either one will work, but I prefer the kind in the jar. I've never rinsed it though. I just don't add any other salt to the dish.



Have a 'special' party this weekend.  You do prefer the kind in  the jar and don't rinse it?  do you like this one?  I see so many recipes on the site for appetizers and I rarely ever make them.  Always have to make the meal.  I just want to be sure you like this too.  Thanks


----------



## Dove (Nov 16, 2006)

SOS = S..t on a shingle....an old Military breakfast dish .
Dried beef in a cream sauce served over toast. 
I made it with hamburger and cream of mushroom soup/3/4 can of water. 
Paul loved this.
Thanks for the memory
Dove


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 16, 2006)

Dove said:
			
		

> SOS = S..t on a shingle....an old Military breakfast dish .
> Dried beef in a cream sauce served over toast.
> I made it with hamburger and cream of mushroom soup/3/4 can of water.
> Paul loved this.
> ...


 Thanks Dove, that does sound good to me too, Paul had good taste !  Love SOS too !!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 16, 2006)

My favorite using chipped beef is the pineapple/green onion/red pepper/cream cheese ball - it's awesome!!!!  I think there's some horseradish in there too!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 17, 2006)

*kitchenelf*



			
				kitchenelf said:
			
		

> My favorite using chipped beef is the pineapple/green onion/red pepper/cream cheese ball - it's awesome!!!!  I think there's some horseradish in there too!



That's what I need, kitchenelf, something AWESOME!  Did you give the recipe someplace here?  If so, I missed it or I am too worried to see it.  I have used your recipes in the past and you know your stuff!  All good stuff!!  Thanks for sharing w/me your recipes.  Has to be prepared today, tomorrow I will be bag of nerves.  As if I am not that way everyday.  

Maybe i will fix two different recipes for t he party.  That way they will know I really try.  Or is that going overboard?  I really never pay attention to appetizers.


----------



## Billdolfski (Dec 20, 2006)

The good ole SOS.

Dried beef and cream gravy on toast.  I always heard that it was "chipped beef on toast", but I'm familiar with the other terminology as well.

Pretty decent for what it is.


----------

